# so stumped



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

i am stumped for this Halloween don't know whether to have a Halloween party or not i am moving in to a new house an i am not sure it will be ready in time i wont to do so much stuff to get it ready but not sure there is enough time


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

oh definitely! do a party, it will be a combination halloween and home warming party! I think you should do everything you can to get ready and throw an awesome party! it will take a lot of work but I'm sure you will be very happy at the end of it all. I'm in the same boat, ill be moving the first week of October but I refuse to miss out on my "normal" Halloween lol


----------

